# Plants ID



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I live in South Florida on a small tidal river. WAY WAY up a side creek where it is mostly fresh I collected these today. Anyone know what they are and if the will grow in tank easily? Sorry I forgot the scale but they are on a 8x10 sheet of paper


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

The first one looks like Bacopa monnieri, but it isn't easy to tell from the pics. Can you get closer pictures, maybe some in the water?


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I will get some closer photos tomorrow. The leaves on my plant look thicker than the Bacopa photo. Also, this plant was at the waters edge under mangrove roots, some at the surface, and half under water.. I HATE to stick my hand sown there to get the roots, I am always afraid a snake or gator will it me! Sorry this post is in wrong spot.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I second the bacopa and the other one kind looks like Potamogeton gayi.

I'd be worried about snakes and gators too.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I am pretty sure it is Bacopa


----------

